# Sports Supplements



## Bails (Aug 26, 2015)

Hey, 

Could anyone provide some info on protein supplements in the UAE? 

I'm after general prices; availability; brands; shops to buy from and in what areas etc. 

I touch down Saturday lane:

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
They are available in every mall - you won't have trouble finding them.
No idea on costs.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Bails (Aug 26, 2015)

Lovely :blush:


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Anyone else thing a Dubai stone times two is about to start ?


----------



## Bails (Aug 26, 2015)

HaHa! No chance!


----------



## baderocks2 (Sep 20, 2015)

The website I always use is sporter.com , they have incredibly cheap prices and are very reliable.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Bails said:


> HaHa! No chance!


You clearly haven't lived here before.


----------



## Scot_in_DXB (Sep 22, 2015)

I was a steady 69kgs throughout 4 years of uni in Scotland (under-weight but sporty), then after 3 months of living in Dubai I was 81kgs


----------



## Bails (Aug 26, 2015)

Without going down the route of 'you haven't lived here before, I do, so therefore, I'm well positioned to comment' - with all due respect, you don't really know my personal involvement with fitness.


----------



## Bails (Aug 26, 2015)

Scot_in_DXB said:


> I was a steady 69kgs throughout 4 years of uni in Scotland (under-weight but sporty), then after 3 months of living in Dubai I was 81kgs


81kg sounds more appealing than 69kg no? Providing you've kept active and ate a reasonably sensible diet, sounds like a good bulk to me :stuck_out_tongue_closed_eyes:


----------



## Bails (Aug 26, 2015)

baderocks2 said:


> The website I always use is sporter.com , they have incredibly cheap prices and are very reliable.


Thanks! 

I'm guessing they deliver to your work place or home?


----------



## Scot_in_DXB (Sep 22, 2015)

Bails said:


> 81kg sounds more appealing than 69kg no? Providing you've kept active and ate a reasonably sensible diet, sounds like a good bulk to me :stuck_out_tongue_closed_eyes:


Yeah you are right, 69kgs is way too low for a 6ft tall guy! Thankfully after 4 and a half years of free accommodation in International City I am finally moving to a nice 2-bed in the marina this weekend and will have access to a decent gym and swimming pool! 

Best of luck with the supplements - as others have said they are widely available in Dubai. Good luck with the move!


----------



## garywhite (Mar 28, 2015)

I also use sporter.com. Whilst they deliver, I prefer to drop into their warehouse in Dubai Investment Park 2 and pick up. The guys there are really helpful and know their stuff. From my experience, the health food and supplement stores in the malls are very expensive.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Its ridiculously expensive here. There are H&B's around in the malls.

On a personal note, i think the whole sports supplement is a con, but my god i love PhD Belgium Chocolate Shake


----------

